# Alum Creek Marine Boat rental



## Guyy (May 30, 2006)

Anyone ever rented a fishing boat from the Alum creek Marina? I was looking at their website and was thinking of giving it a try some weekend. Just wondering if anyone had any positive or negative experiences with them or what kind of boats they are renting.. Thanks!


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

We never rented a boat from there but we did rent a Jet Ski one time. We took a break and went to the beach and it wouldnt start up. Had someone take me to the Marina and they had someone come get us running after a bit of messing with it. They didnt even refund us anything nor offer to switchs ski's. They asked if we wanted to spend a bit more time on it but they actually docked us some of our time even though I had to hitch a ride to get back to the Marina. I've never rented anything from there again and I don't plan on it again either. This has been a few years ago now. Hopefully you have better experiance but mine was not good.


----------



## George (Mar 27, 2005)

Yes, we rented a 16 footer there last year. This would be the at the launch off of Hollenbeck road on the west side of the lake. It had a 9.9 HP. Kind of expensive - I think $65 for 1/2 day. They have pontoons to rent and nicer fishing boats as well. Good experience all around.


----------



## Drew (Apr 21, 2005)

yes, they have a great deal of variety. You will be able to choose between different types of boats. The prices increase with the better quality. The rental office has some cool merchandise (fishing mugs, etc.) Went last year with my dad for father's day.

Enjoy!


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

About 5-6 years ago I rented a fishing boat from Alum Creek marina and had a bad experience. Never been back since....sorry this is long.

Took my dad out for father's day weekend, got there at 6am, rented one of their fishing boats and off we went. Ran straight out across from the marina and started fishing. (Noticed the boat seemed to run slow - even though me and my dad are big guys.) Anyway, just got the trolling motor down and noticed the battery was dead. Ran back across, and the kid working the docks for the rental place said the boat had been out all night and he didn't have time to charge the battery. So I asked him could he just swap out the battery? He said "fine" although I think he was a little annoyed at having to swap out batteries for some reason. Got that problem resolved, and then headed back across the lake to our spot. Everything O.K. as far as I knew - still seemed the boat was running slow.

Anyway, had a great day caught several 'eyes and crappie to take home for dinner. Actually, only fished 1 spot the whole day cause it was a weed bed that seemed to draw in the fish. About 1:00pm we headed back in and got everything unloaded and started packing stuff out to the car. Finished up and headed up to the office to pay my bill. Got up to the office and the guy behind the counter started giving me crap because I chewed his prop up and was going to charge me another $200 on top of the rental for damages! I went down to the dock to see for myself and sure enough about 1/2" of the prop was completely shredded all the way around. I then told the guy that the boat seemed to run slow all day, and about the problem with the battery due to the guys who rented it and were out the night before. I told him THOSE are the guys you should be after not me. I said, your worker over there never checked it when it came in??? I sure know he didn't offer us a look before we took it out! He then asked the kid if he raised the prop and checked it before we got the boat. Thankfully the kid said no. He told me it was still MY problem because I didn't check the prop before I left?!?! I told the guy he was crazy and that I wasn't going to pay for anything other then the rental. After several more rounds he finally dropped it after I threatened to call my credit card company and just reverse the charges on the whole thing since our boat never worked right from the start.

Luckily didn't have to pay for the prop. Owner still seemed ticked and I could tell he still thought I had something to do with it - even though my dad and I swore up and down we only used the gas motor to run across the lake and used the troller the rest of the time. I understand he was mad at the situation, but he took it out on the wrong customer. I've never been back, never will.

FWIW - if any of you rent a boat, make sure to check the prop *before* you go out or make sure someone checks it with you so you don't get in a situation like I was in.


----------



## medic1201 (Jun 7, 2005)

Similar situation here. I haven't been back there for years after we rented a pontoon for a special event, and it died on the lake. Got caught in the current and drifted near shore until someone came up and volunteered to get help. The marina came out to work on, and decided we needed a tow. Instead of money off for the problem, they decided to try to charge us for damage to the back of the boat we all (including the employee who when questioned said he just hadn't written it down) had already clearly noticed, "because we were backed up into the trees."
Fortunatly we ended up getting that worked out. But, all around bad experience with a bunch of marina employees that seemed like they'd rather be doing anything but be helpful.


----------



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

> employees that seemed like they'd rather be doing anything but be helpful.


It's sad but it seems that there are people everywhere that are not happy in their job or are having a bad day. There should be a rule "If you can't smile and be helpfull, stay home".


----------



## tunnelengineer (Mar 6, 2006)

I have only heard bad things about renting boats in general. I would really suggest renting a boat from a private party or someone on this board. At least you know the boat works fine and could probably rent for less than the marina and not have problems. 

I'm sure 75% of their rental customers tear up the boats and jet skis so they are used to assuming damage. It's sad, but it's probably close to the truth. 

What it comes down to is it is a business and it is their job to make money. They will try to charge you for everything, whether it is your problem or not. If everyone was responsible and took care of equipment there probably would be far less headaches with things like this.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I rented a canoe from alum last year. No problems, nice people. It was $40 for the day. Yesterday they were very helpful, I pulled in on my canoe in the rain and they asked if I needed a hand. The motor boats were significantly more expensive. I think its cheaper during the week and its not as much of a funhouse.


----------

